# Nginx configuration for perl websites



## fiadmod (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

Can someone help me to configure nginx so that i can make my perl websites listen on port 81
I am newbie in freebsd. Please help me  to configure fast-cgi . It would be much appreciated if someone can show me an example here. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Alt (Jul 16, 2010)

Google some about it, there is many info. You can use my upgraded script for serve cgi
http://ely.su/wiki/index.php?title=FastCGI-CGI_шлюз (in Russian)


----------



## fiadmod (Jul 16, 2010)

*Thank you so much*

Hi,

thank you for the prompt response. I shall try it and let you know if it works. Once again thanks for being very quick


----------

